# find most effective ways to hunt, fish



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

just get a copy of your local fish and game laws, and look at whats illegal. it's illegal cause it WORKS so well.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

- Changed my mind - 

I have no comment.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

So, what would some of these most effective ways be? I thought my trot line and cast net worked pretty well, but I'm always open to learn.

I have tried the *best* way to fish, suits me great. It involves a cooler of adult beverages...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

besign said:


> just get a copy of your local fish and game laws, and look at whats illegal. it's illegal cause it WORKS so well.


You know what, It's people like you that give real hunters a bad name. Do us all a favor and stay out of the woods.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

besign said:


> just get a copy of your local fish and game laws, and look at whats illegal. it's illegal cause it WORKS so well.


I get that some of the best ways to get game is Illegal, because it is 
unsportsman like.
1) hunting at night.
2) dove hunting on a baited field.
3)Keeping stripers under 18 inches.
But a game hog is not cool even in ATSHTF.
You should only kill what you can eat & process in a day.

Most game will be hard to find the first six months after TSHTF , because every hungry JOE & JANE will be scaring them away, trying to find them.
All your traps will be robbed & the robber will be killed by anyone who finds out he/she has meat.

Rice & dry bean sounds better & better.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

After the Great Depression game was depleted. People took everything. If they saw a doe they took it. Hunting season had little to do with when game was taken. It took a long time for the numbers to come back up.

While I understand the need to feed your family, now might be the time to build your hunting and fishing skills. If you are farming you don't eat your seed crop and that is what you are doing when you kill the does or take the fish without limits on size or number. 

Things like Dupont spinners are illegal because only a portion of the dead fish float to be collected. Additionally, they destroy everything including the feed and the fish that are too small to eat thereby killing off next years food. A lot of these ideas don't work out in the long run.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Effeciant*

The most productive way to fish is to run a trot line.

The most effective way to hunt is to trap.

In KY both are legal with the appropriate equipment and licenses but very few people know how to do this effectively.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's a very wise person who only takes what they need, without wasting anything. If there is no real need, then there is no real need to take an animal, thereby showing gross disrespect for the life and spirit of that animal. There are people in my area that do hunt out of season and use illegal methods, and while I don't condone their methods, they are using the animal to feed their family, and never take more than they can use.
As I sit here typing this there are five Raccoons on my porch eating dog food. It would be very easy for me to stick my .22 out the window and slaughter all of them, but there is no justification for doing so, since I am very well fed and comfortable.
I always try to remember not to kill my grandchildren in order to feed my children. If we would keep this concept in mind, the Earth and all of it's children will prosper.


----------

